# Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready to ki



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my first time. I am excited and nervous. My nanny goat is due on the 10th of march. I have noticed that her vagina is swollen. She is really cranky and she will not let me touch her so I cannot feel for the ligaments. I also have another goat that is not due until the middle of march and she is having a white discharge. Is this normal? I want to put my nanny up before she kids but I do not want to put her up days ahead of time.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

How her user look? Day 150 is the 10? If so then today is 139 so she is safe to kid starting anytime tomorrow

Your other doe sounds to be looking her mucus plug. This can happen weeks to hours before kidding. Each doe will be different


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Thank you. Do you think I should go ahead and pin the nanny up that is due on the 10th or do you think I should wait? I know that she is going to hate it but it is so cold here still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

If it is cold... then yes.... pen her up....but....if she can be watched.... maybe during the day.....let her out with the others....


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I just went out and checked on my nannies. The one nanny that had the white discharge is starting to really worry me. The discharge is turning a brownish color. I felt for her ligaments and I do not feel any and she is caved in at the top of her tail. She is not due until the middle of march.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

The color turn is more likely from the air hitting the discharge, how does her udder look? Full and tight? That can be your best indicater of delivery...depends on the doe though. Watch their udders, you will see a definate difference in them over the next few days til the day they deliver, and as long as the discharge doesn't stink she'll be fine.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Her udder is full. It does not have the glossy look but it is hanging to her knees. That discharge does not smell. I am pretty sure that her ligaments are gone also. I am worried about her hving them so early. She is about two weeks early. Should I pin her up also and should I call a vet.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Like I mentioned before they can kid on day 140 and have live viable kids. If she is due on the tenth and that's 150 that would make today 142 and she is quite within her duedate.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

pen her up and just keep watching, shes on day 142 so she should be fine


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I am so sorry but I have a couple of questions. On goat number 1 her name is josie. She is the one due on the 10th. If I am feeling in the right spot her ligaments are completely gone. Her area is still swollen. Her milk sack is full. She is now acting like she does not want me to leave the barn. I started noticing a discharge yesterday. Does anyone think that she is close because I do not want to leave the barn if she is? 
Goat number 2 her name is Janey. She is not due until the 17th but she was the one that was having the discharge yesterday. She does have a full milk sack. She is real lovey and breathing hard and her area is real swollen. She was up and acting real lovey which is not like her about an hour ago and now she is laying down breathing hard. Could she be having a baby this early? She is 2 weeks early. I am worried. I am not trying to seem like a crazy person but I just truly love them and I want to be there when they need me to be. I could be just worrying for nothing because I am so excited and nervous.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

sounds like normal last days & weeks before delivery. i have a doe due anytime who's had discharge off & on the last 3 weeks. i watch for the udder to become super tight & full looking with teats pointing out toward legs. usually my does make constant murmuring noises in the last 3 - 10 hours before delivery that sound unusual for that particular doe. can you post pics of your does' backsides including udders?


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I wish I could send pictures. I was trying to take them with my phone but they will not let me upload them. Thank you. I guess I am just going to have to have patience and continue to check on them. I would just be really sad if I missed it.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I am trying to learn how to add pictures. If these pictures shows up I know that they did not turn out very good because it was taken with my phone. She would not sit still so I could get a good picture of her behind. On the one picture I am trying to learn where to feel for the ligaments. Can anyone see if I am doing it in the right spot?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

If you have a digital camera you can take picture's and upload them to http://www.flickr.com/ or facebook??? just paste the address where you saved them and they can be viewed there!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Well still no kids. Ugh I am trying so hard to have patience but I feel like I am obsessed. Josie the one that is due on the tenth has what looks like dried blood on her area, and Janey has some more whitish colored discharge stringing out. I am hoping it will not be to much longer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

where you are feeling for ligaments is in the general area but feel alongside the tailbone and not around it like you are grabbing it. Straddle the bone with your fingers instead


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I just went out to check on janey and josie. Josie I do not think is really changing just yet but Janey is. That whitish yellow discharge she did have is starting to look amber colored. She keeps licking me and I seen her stretch really hard a few times while I was out there. When she was stretching I saw a baby moving around like crazy. I have never seen this before. I want to camp out there but I know that all of this could be a coincidence and if it is not then it could be a while. I am really worried because I bought her when she was bred and she is a little goat. I would not guess her to be but a year old. She was bred to an alpine/ nubian cross buck. I am praying that everything goes ok.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

If the discharge is amber in color and has a tube like appearance... she is getting really close.....Definitely keep an eye on her......Praying for a happy and healthy kidding... :hug: ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

check on her like every 1-2 hours unless you see contractions (her rear will suck in and the slope to her tail will get real steep) then start checking every 30 min until you see pushing.

sitting out there could actually make her take longer as some does like to kid without anyone around adn will hold off the pushing till you leave


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Ok well I know that I keep saying this but there is a big change in my doe that is due on the tenth. She is leaking more of the white discharge. This time it is dripping a lot and it seems to be coming more and more. She is letting me love on her and if I stop loving on her then she rests her head on me. Her teats have really grown since yesterday. I am so excited. My son has a doctors appointment at 11:30 so I am praying that she does not have them while I am gone. The bad thing is that it is cold and ranning out side. She is in our barn in a stall and I have a heat light but I just do not know if it will keep it warm enough. I guess that I will keep you guys posted. Thank everyone for all the help that everyone has given me. I am going to try to post more pictures. It will be with my phone again because I cannot find the cord to my camera.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Here are some pictures from this morning.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Well I just went outside and she is having a little amber discharge. It is not flowing out but it is enough to cover her area. Hopefully there will be a baby soon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Babies soon.... :thumb:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Thank You! I am praying that everything goes ok. This is my first delivery and I am excited and scared at the same time. I love this goat so much. I have read where some people have complications and now I am really worried. I believe everything will go ok I am just worried that if something does go wrong I will not know what to do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

It is OK to worry... we all do..... Usually kiddings go well... with no problems....just remember ...we are here for you... if you have any problems or questions....... :grouphug:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Once you see blood, kidding is imminent and she should go into labor within 24 hours. :wink:


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

After spending all day in the shed I went to church. When we got home I noticed a beautiful little baby. I thought there was only one but when Josie moved I noticed another little baby. Josie had :kidred: :kidblue: . I am so excited. I wish I would have been here. I thank god that there was no problems. I will post pics soon. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

I love them so much.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Congrats on the new kids!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Awwww Congrats!!!!! I am glad everything went smoothly and what a wonderful surprise to come home too!


----------



## tomie (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Thanks everyone.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

awww! they are so cute! congrats on your first kids!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Aww...to cute...a big congrats........... :thumb: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Can someone please tell me if my goat is getting ready t*

Awesome! Beautiful kids. Good luck with them! :stars:


----------

